# Urgent foster homes needed before Saturday for 6 cats/kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please cross post !!!!!!!!!!

Foster homes needed for the following cats and kittens before Saturday in either Hampshire,Surrey or Berkshire.

None of these cats have been neutered or vaccinated but this will be done by the rescue.

Rescue will pay for all food , litter and vets treatment of the cats in your care.

You will need a spare room away from other pets or an outside pen.

Anyone wishing to foster will be home checked.

All these cats are Burmese crosses

6 yr old Tortie female (Short hair)

2x 11 month old males Ginger colour (short hair)

1 x 6 month old black/grey long hair Male (poss black smoke yet to confirm)

1 x 6 month old grey female (short hair)

1 x 6 month old Grey and white tortie (short hair)

If you think you can help with any of these cats please contact Gill at KumfyKatzRescue or answer this thread on our site by clicking here Urgent foster homes needed before Saturday for 6 cats/kittens

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

2 x 3 week old kittens to be added to the list


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Would you be able to arrange transport? I know someone who is considering fostering a cat in the near future but shes way over here in west yorks.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think so as I think the rescue uses vets in those areas only


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> I don't think so as I think the rescue uses vets in those areas only


No probs, worth asking anyway, Ive given her the address of your site so she might spot someone else on there that needs a home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you, I am happy to say it is just the 6 month old black/grey long hair Male (poss black smoke yet to confirm) to find a foster home for now. Can anyone help please?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Foster homes found for them all now yay!


----------

